# 40 plant grow one container!



## jjsunderground (Dec 17, 2007)

im transfering this thread from germ tech. to here. the other thread is canceled. there are 40 plants in there. a lot of negative vibes given off towards this grow with a couple of like minded stoners. i think its awesome its like a bush. feast your eyes! peace.​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 17, 2007)

this thing actually drinks water..its alive!


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 17, 2007)

*That rocks, is from you pot of gold thread. I was wondering how that was gonna turn out.*


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 19, 2007)

check it out doods...:watchplant: this thing rocks!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 20, 2007)

*Looking real nice JJ. I sure hope you get alot of females in that bush.  *


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 20, 2007)

i got either  20 or 21 plants......not 40.

 you count! its hard!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 20, 2007)

that thing is going to have major problems when it gets older by the way.

 is it still growing? or is that an old grow??


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 20, 2007)

i actually counted the stems in the pot twice and there are over 40. doesnt look like that many though. its a nice bush though! peace.


----------



## theminx (Dec 20, 2007)

wondered where this pot of gold got to lol 

hope theres lots of ladies :tokie: good luck ill be watching this one


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 21, 2007)

two days ago the pot caught a nasty nitro def. i flushed it twice with 10-2-2. trimmed off all the yellow foliage. this could be the end. unless transplanting may save it. who knows....


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 21, 2007)

too bad you cant transplant them outside.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 21, 2007)

i found this what i think is perfect size grow container for my 40 plant transplant. its a pocorn tin. its about 18 inches high and 12 inches diameter. heres some pics..i had to use some soil from an outdoor pot which is kind of heavy to fill in the sides of the transplant. im using double the fertilizer strength to give me a 10-2-2 mixture. its brought most of the yellow out of the leaves. we'll see how this goes...i may have to make it more potent, it seems like a heavy feeder. the picture shows that it was a kind of rough tranplant and watering. the stems are still weak. once they harden up a bit, watering should become easier. thanks. peace.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 21, 2007)

merry christmas!!​


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 22, 2007)

*Hey JJ it doesn't look like a bush anymore. Give it a few weeks and that pots gonna be full and you'll have your bush back.  *


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey Can't Wait To See More


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow - that's gonna be a huge bush.  Can't wait to see it in a few weeks.

I sure hope you ate all that popcorn first.  Hehe!


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 22, 2007)

lookin good bro glad to see u gave them a little more root room cant wait too  see them all bushy again good luck bud










HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad you brought this back. I thought it was a good idea. I think I may try this. I got a bunch of WW x WW seeds I just made, put in my container with seeds in a row like a mini corn field, put directly into  12/12. I think it can be dense and get a good harvest in that method. I like to how your method turns out. Should be interesting, I don't have the room.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 22, 2007)

heres a pic of the yellowing..i cut most of it off so it wouldnt spread. if it keeps yellowing i may have to icrease nitrogen again. you cant really see the yellowing in the pic i guess, but you might. im hoping the transplant will boost the health of the pot.​


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't think that cutting off the yellow causes it not to spread, but I don't know. They look good.


----------



## Fretless (Dec 23, 2007)

Never thought I'd say this, but I vote for bush.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 24, 2007)

the bush is back. i fed it heavily..as i have learned it is a heavy feeder. it is atleast 30 times the water uptake in one pot. so i feed it alomst every day. just have to keep an eye on the ailments and correct them. that is your job as a marijuana cutivator. peace.


----------



## SAHM318 (Dec 24, 2007)

merry christmas!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey JJ, Looking good man!
Are they from seed or clone?
Very NICE!!!:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 25, 2007)

he started them from seed


----------



## youngbud (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a feeling that will grow into one of the most beautiful things I will ever see man.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 27, 2007)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> heres a pic of the yellowing..i cut most of it off so it wouldnt spread. if it keeps yellowing i may have to icrease nitrogen again. you cant really see the yellowing in the pic i guess, but you might. im hoping the transplant will boost the health of the pot.​


i wouldnt cut it of.you could be over watering or they may just be fighting for room to grow all tangled up.i say just do what your doing i see alot of growers challenging themselves by doing odd things this is definetly one.every thing looks pretty good,i hope u get plenty of females keep it up.PS Don't Give Up!!!!!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 27, 2007)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> the bush is back. i fed it heavily..as i have learned it is a heavy feeder. it is atleast 30 times the water uptake in one pot. so i feed it alomst every day. just have to keep an eye on the ailments and correct them. that is your job as a marijuana cutivator. peace.


man just keep it going,how long before you flower?


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 27, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> man just keep it going,how long before you flower?



about a month


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 27, 2007)

still a little yellow​


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 27, 2007)

im thinkin if u put the pot of gold in a bigger pot ,also u prooly would want to do it now id get like a plastic rubbermaid thing like people use in the micro grows and put a copple bags of soil in their and bam ull have plunty of room witch ur gonna need veging for a month i want to see this experiment do good i cant wait to see the giant bush ,,but trust me i love the idea and the time ur putin in the project but i think if u transplant theam all in just one giant pot with a copple bags of soil they will be a lot hapier and will be able to grow a lot bigger ,,if u dont try it im thinkin about doin it now lol mabey taking like a big trash can our like i said one of them big rubbermaid containers theyd prolly hold like 2 our 3 bags of soil and would be perfect for the amopunt of plants u got ,,in my opinion ,,but any ways i cant wait to see this baby a big bush lol ,,u got me for shure wanting to do one 











HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 27, 2007)

i dont think it will get very big untill i flower it. i respect your opinion about the bigger pot, but i think this is as big as im going to go. ill flower it in about a month so itll be two months by then. i dont know how big it will get. hope i get some good buds out of her. peace.​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 29, 2007)

There Reaching For The Sky!


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 29, 2007)

i was just wondering if any body had a guess on how much weight this will put on. depending on male and female count. i think ill get an ounce. any guesses?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 2, 2008)

Following your threads and it seems you too are a mad scientist.  I now understand your logic.  :bong:


----------



## jjsunderground (Jan 2, 2008)

ithink ill just keep this in veg till i move. then ill transplant it outdoors.​


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you lost any in there? How many nodes do they have?


----------



## jjsunderground (Jan 5, 2008)

i think im gonna flower these under my 10,000 lumen veg light. ill let it form seed then harvest the seeds and smoke whats available. peace! they are about on emonth old at this point, but im gonna flower any ways. ill get some small seeds but at least ill have some reward.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 5, 2008)

lookin good bro


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 6, 2008)

*BEAUTIFUL* house plant  u got there! I hope you got all girlies in there, bro. your vegging feed there... you mention you've had yellowing probs. I use one with a 5-0-3 ratio. I'm not tryna brag here, not at all, but my little girls r so dark grean, they have a purplish tinge to them...

and cutting leaves off cuz they r yellowing.... *NO!*... they r yellowing cuz the chemical inside of them r changing - different chemicles with different colors. this can't spread... it is the plant matter themselves changing. if the plant didn't need the leaf to still be there, it would let it die and fall off on it's own. leave them on the plant as they r part of the biological system of the plant. if it didn't need them, it wouldn't have grown them in the first place.

only remove dead -_read-_ dried up and brown plant matter from the little girls. you do want this dead plant matter actually removed from your grow area... this is where bugs propogate as the material breaks down... and having dead leaves on your growing medium will change the ph value of things poured over it (waterings/feedings).
just like in real life, you want to keep your living conditions clean and pristene.


----------



## medicore (Jan 6, 2008)

good luck on that one


----------



## jjsunderground (Jan 14, 2008)

well...its b een a while since ive been on..my modem went out..but att sent me a motorola now im back. what ive done with the 40 plant is selected three plants that were pleasing to my eye and seperated them from the rest. i plan on breeding these three plants together growin out another 50 or so selecting similar plants and back crossing. then i should just be able to grow out another 50 and  select from those and cross the offspring from that litter without backrossing again. the majority of the plants in this strain were really leafy and lush. i selected three plants that have a real oldschool leaf style where they are realy long and thin with crisp serations on the leafs. ill post some pics as soon as i get another camera. then im gonna move this thread to the breeding area and go from there. PEACE!​


----------



## biggreenthings (Jan 14, 2008)

wow. ive never seen this done. good luck.
the girls are lookin finnnnne. =]


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 14, 2008)

its lookin great man what happend with the rest in the pot the outher37 plants our somethin like that i been thinkin this was a grow journal i hope the plant is still going ill miss seeing it i was wating for when it became a jiant bush ,,i hope ur still gonna do update picks of them,i was lookin foward to some more picks of them so i hope u get ur camra soon ,,good luck ,they are lookin great man











happy growin TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## jjsunderground (Jan 14, 2008)

Tom i just cut all the rest of the plants. kept the three leggy blondes..:aok:

actually man i dont know what they are..male or female. hoping to cross them though when i can. ill keep them alive under veg til i can flower and cross. pictures coming soon! in the BREEDING FORUM.​


----------



## fulltimes (Jan 27, 2008)

aww man that *****, i was hoping you were going to attempt to flower the whole thing just to see what happens... ah well best of luck


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 12, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 12, 2008)

ya how are they doing?
 and whats your plan for the plants?

 flower or not?   you going to try to get seeds?
 more pics !!!!!!!


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 20, 2008)

I bet that transplanting this thing is a pain!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 20, 2008)

what happened to those guys, did they make it?


----------

